

We haven’t seen alien life, but neither have we seen much of the universe - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/101/in-our-nature/dont-write-off-et-quite-yet

======
iwince
I propose that going into space is a worthy endeavor on its own without the
need to find aliens. The journey of exploration enables us to invent new
things that often help our lives on Earth.

~~~
rocky1138
I agree, but most major space-faring nations are democracies, which tend
toward a popularity contest with respect to issues. It's just not exciting
enough for the average voter to support large expenditures without a fantastic
story.

------
rocky1138
"Early expectations of stray radio signals leaking from technological
civilizations were overly optimistic—we ourselves have gone radio faint with
digitization."

Is this true? Have we been transmitting less RF over time? Where is the data
for this?

~~~
givan
It wouldn't matter much either way, from one of the article comments
[http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2012/3390.ht...](http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2012/3390.html)

------
inDigiNeous
Who says we haven't seen any ? Maybe we're just looking in the wrong places.
There are plenty of reports, paintings, drawings, visions told by people who
have been contacted by alien lifeforms, but the scientific community just
decides to completely ignore these people, like they don't exist of that they
are just telling some fairytales, or labeling these people as crazy.

Think outside the box. If there was an intelligent race of aliens who have
invented travel that enabled them to leave their home planets, surely they
must have went through some kind of spiritual evolution also not to kill
themselves or destroy themselves while inhabiting that planet.

What if, and this is just speculation, this kind of spiritual evolution could
also open up whole new possibilities of travel, through time and space, why
should they be travelling physically in physical 3D -space, when they could be
travelling between time and space, even existing between dimensions.

So we could already have access to these beings and other worlds, but seeing
them would not require physical travel, but instead interdimensional travel,
through opening up our spiritual side and looking inside ourselves, opening up
this possibility for us to travel between dimensions too.

What if we are not seeing them is because we are still so much trying to kill
ourselves and other nations, instead of focusing on finding inner peace and
spiritual development that would allow us to meet these beings .. ?

~~~
stouset
The fact that isolated groups of Buddhist monks haven't yet managed
interdimensional space travel more or less drops the plausibility of your
suggestion to zero.

One can posit literally any absurd hypothetical scenario. About all yours has
going for it is that it parses as syntactically valid English.

~~~
inDigiNeous
Thanks. How do you know they havent managed it ? Yeah, that's part of the
problem. If you did some research or had experienced these things yourself,
you would have some insight to know that it happens all the time.

But we are stuck in our paradigm of having to wait for science to prove us
what is true and what is not. So until we break this paradigm, we might never
know.

I know, this writing wont help anything, you cannot understand it until you
experience anything like it, but I'm just kinda frustrated that anybody who
says otherwise than our major religion of science nowadays, gets shot down.
Maybe just better to be quiet and continue on forwards.

~~~
gonvaled
Science does not "prove anything". It just offers an explanation which can be
falsified (can be described objectively, and makes predictions which, if
refuted, disprove the theory). Other belief systems are based on non-
falsifiable theories (or explanations, or beliefs)

~~~
inDigiNeous
That is sciences greatest strength, and at the same time greatest weakness.
What happens when something cannot be proven with modern methods ? Then we
choose not to believe in it at all.

Say what you will about it only being a system of proof, people use it like it
defines their world views, and thus it is similar to religions.

It boxes people in thinking inside a world view that might have been created
100 years ago.

But thank you for this explanation, it makes me understand more why people are
so keen on defending these gained proofs and thus their world views also.

Note that I am in no way saying that science does not work, but it can get in
the way when dealing with things that have no way of being proven with
scientific methods. I use science everyday and I am thankful for it existing,
but it should not be the only source of information that is accepted
mainstream.

